
Show HN: A site which publishes the BART crime data they've stopped publishing - ben174
https://www.bartcrimes.com
======
godot
Will you get in trouble with BART?

To be clear, I like the initiative and would use it, but it feels like
something on the edge of some legal issues.

------
fiatjaf
Great initiative, great technique.

------
ben174
These reports are scraped from the daily email list - which you must be
approved to subscribe to.

Also: [https://twitter.com/bart_crimes](https://twitter.com/bart_crimes)

